
iDeA: An Immersive Debugger for Actors [pdf] - mpweiher
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/ad5b/d583bdc697977620a3fdf86cfced4a5be9bf.pdf
======
rmajumdar
I am one of the developers and we would appreciate your feedback or ideas!

